# vmware iscsi with HP DL180 G6 and 14 SAS/SATA Hard Drives and software iscsi target



## consultorpc (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi,

We plan to use a pair of HP DL180 G6 (Smart Array P212/BBWC 256 MB) in HA and 14 SAS/SATA Hard Drives with FreeBSD and ZFS / RAIDZ3 and iSCSI target.

What do you think ? Anyone has something similar ? maybe, it would be better to use the RAID50 that comes with the HBA ?

Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## anixm (Mar 10, 2011)

How did you get on with this? I'm in the same situation.


----------

